# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  - *** c

## Aruiteve

«» "" 
 


«» "" 

-2022. : . , , , . . . " " 2022 170 ( , 5*, 7 ). 4* " " 100 . "" all inclusive , 90 . 14 2022 . 

«» : « -2022 » , ( ). , . -, . , , . -, . , , , , . -, , . , . . . . -2022 , , . , . , , , . . 11 : 3,64, 25. , , -2022. . LIVE! 1 2022, 18.00 () - - 1:2: : , 4 - 0:1, -, 23 - 0:2, , 40 - - 1:2. 

II . : , , ; -, . « » , 1863 . «» «» 1904 . , , , , « » , Sky Sports . - . - , . , . , . , . . - , . , . . - , " " , . , , . , . , . 

14 2022 *. . . , , . , 1/2 , . 2 (2,5) 1,57 . , , -2022. . LIVE! 15 1900 . . 1988 « » « » . «», . . : «, ! , !» 

( ) 700 000 .. Homo sapiens , 300 000 . 6 . 14 22:00 -2022 . ? , , -2022. . LIVE! , . , , , , , . ! , , , . , : 200 XVIII , . - . -2022, : - ? -. 

, , , . , : 200 XVIII , . . - , " " , . , , . , . , . « » , , , , , . , «», , . . 18:19 Qveer: Vvedite NowiyLogin , 91) , , , ) -:" - . !" 16:47 Vvedite NowiyLogin: Qveer ?. . ? , 100 -, Qveer ?. . ? 14:05 BVBmann: . 11:40 : . . . . 09:50 : , 2 08:45 Qveer: , )) 08:33 Qveer: Vvedite NowiyLogin , , 08:31 Qveer: ) ) ) 08:29 Qveer: ? ? , , 08:27 Qveer: Vvedite NowiyLogin , ) 

, , . , , , , , . , . . 2.5 ( 2.5) - 1.70. 1844 . - , . 1844 . , . . . , . F (0:0, . 3:0) (1:0). ( 3 2 ). , 90 . 12 . . . II . , 256 , . 



 -  
 -  


 -  
 -  


 -  




 -  
 -  
 -  
 -  

 -  
 -  



 -  
 -  





 -  
 -  

 -  

 -  




 -  
 -  


 -  

 -  

 -

----------

